# Rode the Behemoth yesterday...



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes. I know. I haven't posted in ages. I just realized, and was like... FISHFORUMS..Must..POST...

ANYWAY.

I went to Canada's Wonderland yesterday and I rode the Behemoth, the newest coaster there. It was AWESOME to say the least....and slightly SCARY. Ok, not so slightly.

The first drop is 70 metres (230 ft) in the air and you go 125 km/h (77 mph) down it, at a 75 degree angle!!!! Now that's what I call a ride.










I was scared. ALOT. Like, EXTREMELY.

As you go up the first incline at a 45 degree angle, you feel as if you are insane for letting your friends talk you into going on this ride. It just keeps going up...up...UP, and it seems as if you'll be at the moon soon. Then...you get to the top. You still wish there was some way to teleport back to the ground, where it's safe...you go over the drop and you can see the ground about 500 miles below you. Or so it seems. You feel weightless for a moment. It's now becoming less scary and more FUN! By the third hill you go into histerics and start laughing, crying, and screaming. Nearing the end, you think this is absolutely awesome. It's over too fast. You want to go on again but is it worth another TWO HOURS to line up??????

for those who want more specs:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behemoth_(roller_coaster)

PS: my friends thought it was hilarious afterwards when I told them that while we were on the roller coaster I was screaaaaaaaaming, then suddenly noticed a koi in the pond underneath that part of the ride. 
Im scared to death but I still notice the fish. Im a true fishlover 
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! ...ooh a goldfish. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!"
no, i dont have ADD.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh...I hate rollercoasters.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL!

Auuuugghhh... ooh, a goldfish...Aaauuuggghhhh!

That's great!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Look at the pretty fishy... oh yeah I'm about to die... Curious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I LOVE roller coasters...haha Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to cedar point..best amusement park in the world.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I loved roller coasters, but haven't been to a park in years. Spending 9 hours in line to spend 15 minutes on rides (if that) just doesn't seem like an effective use of time or money.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i hate coasters too.i went on the demon drop at cedar point when it first started...there i was sitting at what seemed like a half mile in the air looking out over lake erie with nothing around me but the box i was sitting in.all of a sudden it drops.that was more than enough for me..
my daughter has been trying to get me to go again and ride the new coasters.she probably figure that my heart will explode..but that plan will backfire on her because i don't have life insurance.....lol


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Haha.. Millenium force FTW..


----------



## Jwee1125 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Long Lines*

Most places now offer a way to skip the lines in some way. I know at Six Flags Over Georgia, you could rent a machine that would "reserve" you a spot at the ride you scanned it at for a certain time. If you scanned others, it would queue them up in order at the next appropriate time. That way you can watch shows or ride rides with shorter lines while "waiting" in line for the one you reserved.

Oh, and for anybody who doesn't know: The back seat on any roller coaster is infinitely more fun than the front. Trust me. I didn't believe it either to begin with.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

ya the back seat is fun cause you see the front of the coaster go through loops before you do...

and you go over the hills faster in the back seat. in the front seet you 'hang' for a moment. You're pulled along fast in the back.


----------

